# 1st attempt at smoked pork shoulder



## BuffaloBBQ (May 19, 2014)

Hey everyone!

My apologies for not posting in a while. 


Anyhow, as the title suggests, I will be attempting my first pork shoulder on Memorial Day (around 11 lbs.).  I was thinking of a hickory/apple wood combo for the smoke, with a simple rub and injection.  


Will definitely post pics before/after!


Anyone have suggestions/comments for a first-timer?


----------



## Max1 (May 19, 2014)

It's done, when it's done. Don't try to rush it. Keep the temperature consistent, and it should turn out fine.


----------



## Bosko (May 19, 2014)

Suggestion #1


Listen to Max.......:supz:


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 19, 2014)

Max said:


> It's done, when it's done. Don't try to rush it. Keep the temperature consistent, and it should turn out fine.



Was planning on smoking @ 225.  Believe me, no rushing here!



Bosko said:


> Suggestion #1
> 
> 
> Listen to Max.......:supz:



Will do!


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 19, 2014)

To clarify what I am cooking: it is a pork shoulder PICNIC, not the "Boston Butt" - my local market did not have the latter.  Is there any additional time I would need to tack on to the cook due to this?


----------



## Max1 (May 19, 2014)

It's all derived from the same piece of meat. It is just half of it. One side has the knuckle bone, the other does not. You cook it the same way.


----------



## bbquzz (May 19, 2014)

Most of all have fun with it!


----------



## bigwheel (May 20, 2014)

Picnics are lovely and that is a nice size. Managed to snag a 15 pounder one time and it cooked up great. I would jack the heat up to around 250-260 and pull at the sliceable stage which usually happens around 185-190 and passes the poke test. Pretend it is unsalty ham. I like to skin it and rerub the wet spot about its been in the heat about 3 hours. Much easier than when its raw. Cook the skin separate.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 21, 2014)

Listen to Bosco. 

the Boston Butt is the part of the shoulder that includes the shoulder blade.  The picnic is the other half of the shoulder that contains the upper part of the forearm.  They're both good meat.  The picnic can have the consistency of ham if you just cook it long enough for slicing, but without curing it won't have the color or taste of ham.  

For my own eating, I usually like the picnic better.


----------



## Max1 (May 21, 2014)

When I smoke my butts, I run between 225° and 250°. For my smoke times are usually between 12 and 18 hours for a 12-14lbs butt. Remember the time does not really matter, it's done when it is done.


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 21, 2014)

Max said:


> When I smoke my butts, I run between 225° and 250°. For my smoke times are usually between 12 and 18 hours for a 12-14lbs butt. Remember the time does not really matter, it's done when it is done.



Thank you for that.  The recipe calls for laying the shoulder fat side UP in the smoker.  Is this supposed to help keep the meat moist (I guess in place of spritzing)?  Should I spritz anyways?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 21, 2014)

I have ALWAYS been told to keep the fat between the meat and the heat. Unless your heat is coming from above, I don't think I'd put the fat up.

Never ever had a need to spritz. Meat's always juicy unless I undercook and the collagen hasn't broken down, or unless I overcook by a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG ways.


----------



## BchrisL (May 22, 2014)

Get a remote meat thermometer and watch for a temp in the middle of 190 to 200. That's when it is done. The temp will rise steadily until near the last 10 to 15 degrees, then it will stall for what seems like an eternity.  It will then rise to the target temp. This will make the difference between "fall off the bone" tender and "done but tough"  meat texture.  

Make sure to allow yourself a couple of hours flex time if you plan to serve that afternoon , cause you are slow cooking and it will take its own sweet time. You can't just goose the fire near the end and hurry it along. ( Ben there done that after two hours we sent out for pizza)


NO LOOKING INSIDE DURING THE COOK! If you are lookin you ain't cookin. Don't open the cooker unless you have to add fuel, and try to start with enough fuel that will last a long time.


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 22, 2014)

BchrisL said:


> *Get a remote meat thermometer *and watch for a temp in the middle of 190 to 200. That's when it is done. The temp will rise steadily until near the last 10 to 15 degrees, then it will stall for what seems like an eternity.  It will then rise to the target temp. This will make the difference between "fall off the bone" tender and "done but tough"  meat texture.
> 
> Make sure to allow yourself a couple of hours flex time if you plan to serve that afternoon , cause you are slow cooking and it will take its own sweet time. You can't just goose the fire near the end and hurry it along. ( Ben there done that after two hours we sent out for pizza)
> 
> ...



I do have a Maverick ET-73 remote thermometer.  Just had to order a new food probe for it, as it was acting wonky (temps way off).  Dinner is usually served at 5:00 PM, so I was planning on starting the smoke at about 5:30-ish in the morning.  My smoker has separate doors for the food and fire (ECB vertical), so no looking until it's time!


----------



## bigwheel (May 22, 2014)

I cut the fat cap off of butts. Still plenty of fat left to cook itself. No spritzing or mopping needed.


----------



## Max1 (May 23, 2014)

If you are worried about the meat drying out (which you should not have a problem) inject it with apple juice,  pork bullion, or some other liquid. 

I have never had a dried out pork shoulder. I used to use a mop, but in reality you don't need too. But if you want to my recipe will follow. It is great for pork shoulder.

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/f12/michigan-rib-mop-21812.html

By the way, *WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!!*


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 23, 2014)

Max said:


> *If you are worried about the meat drying out (which you should not have a problem) inject it with apple juice,  pork bullion, or some other liquid. *
> 
> I have never had a dried out pork shoulder. I used to use a mop, but in reality you don't need too. But if you want to my recipe will follow. It is great for pork shoulder.
> 
> ...



I may have to try that mop when I do ribs again...sounds good!

With respect to the highlighted above, I was going to do an injection of apple juice, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce and Kosher salt.  However, the pork shoulder is "enhanced" with a saline solution.  My plan now is to do the injection without the use of the salt (juice, Worcestershire sauce and sugar).  My fear is that the shoulder would be too salty with the added Kosher salt.


----------



## bigwheel (May 23, 2014)

Butts dont need injecting. Just cook it. Tune out what yankees have to say.


----------



## Max1 (May 23, 2014)

Don't listen to the Texan's.... The only thing bigger is Texas is BW ego...

Remember, all of this is great advice, but do what you want, it is your cook, and your are in charge.


----------



## boozer (May 26, 2014)

If you cook a pork button fat side down, you will find a treasure suspended right in the fat cap. It is a bunch of strands of the best stuff on the whole shoulder.


----------



## Bosko (May 26, 2014)

boozer said:


> If you cook a pork button fat side down, you will find a treasure suspended right in the fat cap. It is a bunch of strands of the best stuff on the whole shoulder.


----------



## Vermin999 (May 26, 2014)

A lot of different views on how to cook a butt, I'll add another. Use your remote thermometer till the butt hits 190. Then take the probe or a wooden skewer and poke all areas of the butt to check for tenderness. If what your using goes in with no resistance your butt is done. If not cook it longer. I have had some butts finish at 190 and have had others go over 200 degrees before they were done. Go by feel not by temperature when cooking pork butts!!!

*Just reread this post and Max already posted on this subject*


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 26, 2014)

Well, that turned out better than I expected!!!  

Started the smoke at 4:30 AM, and finished at 2:00 PM.  Avg. smoker temp was about 250, and the shoulder was at 207.  I used only hickory wood.  As well, I trimmed off the skin and discarded it (I know I'll probably get yelled at for that), but there was still a goodly amount of fat left.  Pictures will be posted later!


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2014)

Sounds great. Think you are going to have a pullable picnic. Hey V I use the same technique which I was taught is called the "poke test."  I use my little Walmart Instant gauge with big numbers and small probe as the poker instrument. Works well. I may have to try the wood skewer some time just to compare the two.


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 26, 2014)

As promised...some pictures:





















IMHO, not too bad for my first pork shoulder!

And yes, bigwheel, it was QUITE pullable!  Bones came out real easy - no effort required!


----------



## BchrisL (May 27, 2014)

Ok now you've done it! Now you are going to have to cook Q for everyone from now on. 
Way to  Giterdone! 
Word will spread, requests will be made, people will look up to you and say " oh please, can we have just a little bit more" 

Congratulations I only wish I could have been there to sample.


----------



## bigwheel (May 27, 2014)

Looking mighty good.


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 27, 2014)

BchrisL said:


> Ok now you've done it! Now you are going to have to cook Q for everyone from now on.
> Way to  Giterdone!
> *Word will spread, requests will be made, people will look up to you and say " oh please, can we have just a little bit more" *
> 
> Congratulations I only wish I could have been there to sample.



When I did spare ribs last summer for a group picnic, they were gone in just a few minutes.  And that was 4 racks worth!!!  People were floored and telling me I can be the group pitmaster from now on!  One just recently asked me for the rub recipe I use.


----------



## bbquzz (May 27, 2014)

You've got me hungry


----------



## Vermin999 (May 27, 2014)

Great looking stuff!!!


----------



## Max1 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like you did a pretty good job for the first time out.


----------



## bigwheel (May 29, 2014)

As some of the elder kin was sometimes fond of saying in a philosophical tone and with a bit of Old Crow on the breath..."Son..in the land of the blind..the one eyed man is King." Yeppers..your going to be very popular and famous no doubt.


----------



## Max1 (May 30, 2014)

Hooooooooolllllld Up there B-Dub lets not get ahead of ourselves.... I would like to see how the boy does with a brisket......

But will BuffaloBBQ accept the challange?


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 30, 2014)

Max said:


> Hooooooooolllllld Up there B-Dub lets not get ahead of ourselves.... I would like to see how the boy does with a brisket......
> 
> But will BuffaloBBQ accept the challange?



That's next on the agenda...


----------



## Max1 (May 30, 2014)

So I take it, you accept the challenge?


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 30, 2014)

Max said:


> So I take it, you accept the challenge?



Not sure how big a brisket my vertical ECB can handle, but yes, the next time I do a smoke, a brisket it shall be!


----------



## bigwheel (May 30, 2014)

That ECB can handle a whopper sized brisket. Just scrunch it up enough to get the lid on it and let it cook to fit.


----------



## Max1 (May 31, 2014)

Not to mention, when it starts to absorb the heat the meat will shrink up some. You should be good with a 14 pounder or so.


----------

